# Scientific Anglers Large Arbor Spool LA-890



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a Brand New Scientific Anglers Replacement spool collecting dust.

Anybody need one??

$50.00

George
850.393.7957


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Anything??


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

if you had the reel for it i would be interested. what size is it


----------



## FlyFishFlorida (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you still have the spool for sale?


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Still for sale!


----------

